# QM Rapida Documentation



## phaedrus1 (Apr 9, 2019)

Hello everyone! I'm considering purchasing a QM Rapida, however I can't seem to find the typical documentation I review before purchasing a machine, such as the owner's manual and parts diagram. I'd like to know technical details such as group configuration (thermosyphon or dipper?), spring configuration (single or dual? 9-bar or 12-bar?), pump (vibe or rotary?), etc. A diagram of the internals would help answer these questions. Unfortunately, despite searching for hours, I haven't been able to find so much as a picture of the internals anywhere online. Can anyone help?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

@khampal is your man


----------



## Leoluo (Apr 21, 2017)

It's the same group as the londinium, hence thermosyphon, , single spring,vibe pump.

i think quick Mill also make a lever with rotary pump and bigger boiler, which is the Achille.

from my side not much complain from the machine other than wiring assembly issues when I got it, which I read somewhere has been fixed after I complained, and, after less than 2 years, a couple of coffees per day, i needed to changes the group Seals, because they were leaking.

The group seals were silicone , red, so very easy to take out, however I replaced them with the one from londinium which are much stiffer and hope they last longer


----------

